# Adobe Premiere..



## drummer (14. August 2003)

Ich weis, dass des net hier rein gehört...

Aber es ist mega dringend und ich muss des schnell wissen...
Ich ärgere mich schon den ganzen Tag mit einem 16:9 Video rum das oben und unten die bakannten schwarzen Balken hat! Diese Balken muss ich irgendwie wegbekommen.
Gibts ne möglichkeit des mit Adobe Premiere zumachen?Wenn nicht mit welcher software geht es dann???


----------



## mcblair (14. August 2003)

mit premiere 6 geht das oder mit pinnaccle video nachbearbeitung


----------



## drummer (15. August 2003)

wenn mir jetzt verraten kansch wie des ganze funktioniert...des wär echt super...

MfG Hannes


----------



## mcblair (16. August 2003)

du ich habe leider kein adobe 6 da mein rechner nur knapp 700 mhz hat und mit sowas arbeite ich mit sowas net.
aber ich frag meinen mitarbeiter, der weiss das, next reply @ Montag


----------



## Mark (16. August 2003)

Hi!

Was meinst Du mit die "16:9 Balken wegbekommen"?
Ist Dein Ausgangsmaterial 16:9 oder "16:9 auf 4:3"?
Und wie ist Dein Zielformat: 16:9 oder 4:3?

@mcblair: habe 'ne 550MHz-Gurke, dennoch arbeitet Premiere per Firewire->DV pipifein...


----------



## drummer (18. August 2003)

mein ausgangsmaterial ist schon 16:9...

aner ich brauch praktisch des Video ohne diese schwarzen balken oben und unten...


----------



## Mark (18. August 2003)

...und Dein Zielformat 4:3?

Ich frage das aus folgendem Grund: Wenn Du in Premiere ein 4:3 Projekt benutzt und ein (echtes) 16:9 Video importierst, hast Du KEINE schwarze Balken!
Das liegt daran, daß 4:3 und 16:9 die gleiche "Auflösung" 720x576 habe. Der einzige Unterschied ist der Pixelaspekt.
Das 16:9 Bild wird also bei einem 4:3 Projekt einfach über die gesamte Größe von 720x576 gelegt und ist somit vertikal gestreckt...
Wenn Du ohne Aspektkorrektur schwarze Balken hast, dann ist Dein Ausgangsmaterial nicht 16:9, sondern ein 16:9 Video auf einem 4:3 720x576 schwarzen Hintergrund...

Also, was hast Du? Wo soll es hin?


----------



## drummer (18. August 2003)

ok, ich hab als ausgangsmaterial ein 16:9 video und hätte gerne auch wieder ein 16:9 video als endprodukt... Das endformat ist um genau zu sein 666x340 pixel... das ganze ist ein Filmtrailer, der als Vorschau in eine Powerpoint präsentation eingebunden werden soll... d.h. ich kann die schwarzen balken oben und unten nicht gebrauchen...

ich muss also versuchen, das video zu beschneiden... sowas ähnliches wie das freistellwerkzeug in PS...wäre super

 hannes


----------



## Mark (18. August 2003)

Okay, schade, das wir aneinander vorbei reden ;-)

Die Definition "Video" ist halt keine und 16:9 ist nicht immer 16:9.
Deine Ausgabe jedenfalls ist, da auf'm Rechner, in Squarepixels - Aspekt 1:1.
Davon ganz abgesehen komme ich bei 666x340 nicht auf 16:9...

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: mit Premiere geht es durchaus: erstelle doch einfach ein eigenes Projekt mit General/Editing Mode = "Video for Windows" oder "Quicktime".
Unter Video die gewünschte Größe mit Aspekt "Square Pixels".
Beim Importieren müsstest Du nun nurnoch ggf. den Aspekt und mittels Effekt z.B. "Transform" die Größe des Materials anpassen und zum Schluß alles mit "Export Timeline/Movie" rausrechnen...


----------



## drummer (18. August 2003)

e, ich glaube wir reden wirklich aneinander vorbei...

ich hoffe ich kanns jetzt erklären, dass es vielleicht sogar meine mutter kapieren müsste:

Ich habe einen Filmtrailer in 16:9 als ausgangsmaterial. (720x480)
Dieser Trailer ist von einer DVD gerippt...

Hier ein screenshot:
http://www.traumwelt-studios.de/bilder/1.jpg

wie du sehen kannst, hat dieses  video so blöde schwarze balken oben und unten... die möchte ich gerne weg machen...

Ach ja, diese balken sind nicht deshalb dran, weil ich ein anderes format benutzt habe beim exportieren....

MfG Hannes


----------



## Mark (18. August 2003)

Gut mein Sohn, hier spricht Mama ;-)

Heute Abend geht's ohne Essen in's Bett! ...den Screenshot mit 16:9 zu beschreiben, tststs ;-)

Da Du dies "nach" dem Premiere-Post schreibst, scheint Dir die Variante nicht zu gefallen. Somit alternativ:

AfterEffects macht Dir das ratzfatz! Nach dem gleichen Prinzip: Erstelle einfach ein Projekt mit der gewünschten Größe. Das Importierte scalierst Du dann einfach so groß, daß die "schwarzen Balken" außerhalb des Projektfenster liegen...

Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist mit VirtualDub: dort kannst Du unter Video/filters "resize"n bzw. auch croppen. Bei dem weiß ich aber nicht, welche Formate er lesen kann...


----------



## drummer (18. August 2003)

juhu, des mit after effects klingt gut, so was in der richtung hab ich mir gedacht...ich arbei tdas erste mal mit Premiere, sorry... Danke für die hilfe... falls dir noch was einfällt, wie ich des mti Premiere machen kann wär super...weil die möglichkeit, die du mir erläutert hast ging leider nicht...


MfG Hannes


----------

